# Official show what you tow with your Cruze Diesel thread



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Brought home this little 5x8 guy today from Tractor Supply that's $100 off through April 6th for $749. I know there's a handful of diesel guys who have hitches and I want to check out your tow setups! 

View attachment 140594
View attachment 140602


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Pff, tow tow tow


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

dang. I clicked on this thread hoping to see pictures of Cruze's towing stuff. I will check back later.


----------



## fj40intow (Nov 4, 2013)

I did not want you to feel like the lone ranger so I found this pic. It is not mine.








This one is not a cruz but it also looked smart.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

My understanding is that the CTD is not rated for towing due to possible brake overheating or failure on a long, steep downhill such as a mountain decent. The CTD is a heavy car even without additional cargo in tow. Mine seems like it would be fine for short, level tows.


----------



## DMC1.4LTurbo (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice to see an eco towing something


----------



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

fj40intow said:


> This one is not a cruz but it also looked smart.
> [iurl="http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=140802&d=1428110239"]
> 
> 
> ...


I see what you did there lol


----------



## josh2012eco (Oct 6, 2014)

I towed the same style 5x8 trailer with a riding mower on it.
1.4 ECO MT.
you could tell it was back there, did great shifting at 4k from a stop.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Towing update. Maxed out my trailer with 3 beatiful huge rocks my dad gave me off his property. It was all I could do to roll them up the ramp covered with a sheet of plywood. I put them just in front of the axle to stay under 200 lb tongue weight. The trailer's suspension and tires looked fine but was definitely near max rating. Zero sag in cars suspension, tongue was heavy but i could lift it off the car myself. 

Conclusions....I could of stopped fast enough to send those rocks through the trunk and the engine just ate it up. The car felt glued to the road, no wagging the tail unless maybe you did an extreme menuver at 60 mph. i ran in manual mode keeping it a gear lower than the tramission would usually pick just to avoid hunting/lugging. Usually around 2-2.2k rpm right in the powerband.

Frankly the utility trailer is some of the best money I've ever spent and the setup is working better than I could have ever imagined.


----------



## imcworth (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

imcworth said:


> View attachment 183873


How did you get those wheels to fit a diesel Cruze?


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

imcworth said:


> View attachment 183873


Ain't a Diesel! Looks like a 2LT or LTZ.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

imcworth said:


> View attachment 183873


Nice!


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

superyan711 said:


> View attachment 194402
> View attachment 194410


Wow thats a lot of weight, Cheers.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

"The Bluegill Commander"


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Awesome! Here's mine with a yard of topsoil. Approx 2000lbs.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

BradHerr said:


> View attachment 195545
> "The Bluegill Commander"
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I've considered doing the same thing with a small boat like that. I was always concerned taking it out with FWD on a potentially slick boat ramp. Ever have any problems and about how much would you say boat and trailer weight?


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> I've considered doing the same thing with a small boat like that. I was always concerned taking it out with FWD on a potentially slick boat ramp. Ever have any problems and about how much would you say boat and trailer weight?


I've never weighed the boat/trailer combo. I would guess that fully loaded with fishing gear, engine, fuel battery, etc., it would come in around 750 pounds. 

Traction hasn't been a problem. There are relatively steep ramps around southeast Kentucky and I don't worry about traction. Most of the time the front tires are on a dry part of the ramp. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

